# [SOLVED] IPX.COM driver



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm trying to get the IPX.COM driver for my network, and add to the NWLink2 IPX protocol driver I have for IPX. I am using Windows XP Home Edition SP3. I have searched over the Internet, and the only thing I can find is the Netware client thing that includes it, but I don't to get all that, because I think all I need is the IPX.COM driver for a network game.
Thanks, Jason


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: IPX.COM driver*

Hello Jason,

You are absolutely right Jason you dont need netware client.

Heres what you need to do:

1. Control Panel, Network Connections, right click on Local Area Network 
2. Click properties
3. Click on Install, Protocol, Microsoft
4. 'NWlink IPX/SPX/Netbios Compatible Transport Protocol' <(select this one)
5. Hit ok
6. Hit ok again.
7. Reboot PC

Should work now. Happy gaming!
Let me know how it went.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: IPX.COM driver*

Thanks for the reply.
Unfortunately, that's what I had already done. I can see the NW IPX/SPX compatible transport listed and checked, along with the IPX Netbios, but still, the game is saying an active IPX driver was not found. The manual is saying to play a network game over a LAN-connected PC, to load the IPX.COM driver from Novell, along with the other drivers for the network card. I have the other drivers for the NIC, but it doesn't seem to be recognizing this IPX connection.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: IPX.COM driver*

What windows do you have installed on the 2 pc`s that you are trying to play the game on?
Im assuming xp?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: IPX.COM driver*

Once you have installed the protocol, go into properties and make sure the Frame type is
NOT set to auto. You must manually configure frame type on both PCs to be the same, it doesn't matter which, but Ethernet 802.2 is the standard.

This will work for xp.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: IPX.COM driver*

Yes, both computers are XP, although one is Home Editon and the other is Media Center edition.
I set both computers to 802.2, and did not specify any network numbers. However, the problem is still occurring, and right now, it's not with getting the 2 computers to see each other in the game, but getting the game to recognize the IPX driver (which is why I'm thinking maybe I do need the special IPX.COM driver the manual mentions.) Not sure if it helps, but the game is Descent (Good Old Games version.)


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: IPX.COM driver*

yes i hear you, they are, i like the some of the older games too!

As long as both pc` have xp and you installed the protocol on each one
this will work however, good point you may need to use the driver the manual 
is recommending, usually the manuals are right and correct, one little missing component
and things dont work right, amazing. I realize you probably did what i was suggesting but I like to always start at the beginning to make sure you did not miss anything.

It is true that on some of the games (not sure which ones) that they need the netware
client installed in order for the game to be played through both pc`s.

well good luck.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: IPX.COM driver*

The thing is, I can't find where to get the IPX.COM driver. I guess I might just have to install the whole Netware Client to get it, if the newest version comes with IPX and the driver.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: IPX.COM driver*

Solved!
It turns out I actually don't need the special IPX.COM driver afterall. I saw on the GOG support website to click "Start Host game" from a network option that I had not seen before. Then, on the "joining" computer, click start client game. I'm not sure if it was necessary for this game, but I also opened UDP 213 in my router, which is what the website said if you require port forwarding. Then the computers were able to see each other!:grin:
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Great glad to hear you solved the problem, sorry I never thought about the port forwarding idea to get it to work.


----------

